# Amphibians for a large flat exo terra faunarium?



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

What would you put in a large flat faunarium?


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i have small bufos in there you could keep a firre sal or maybe a small horned frog


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Small toads? I was thinking about some sort of toad, but I don't know which ones would be comfortable in one.

I was especially fond of european green toads _(__Bufo viridis)_. Could I fit one of them in a large flat, or not? (Because I highly doubt it)​


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

You could always go for western green toads (Bufo Debilis) these only get to 40-50mm and are easy to keep


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm... Are they readily available? o:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

richie.b said:


> You could always go for western green toads (Bufo Debilis) these only get to 40-50mm and are easy to keep
> image


wow i like him, i want some of these now! added to the wish list, bloody hell that list is long! :roll2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

LiamAndKec said:


> Hmm... Are they readily available? o:


Theyre seasonal being wc but theyre listed at the moment cost around £15ea


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not very fond of WC myself. Could you only keep one in a large flat?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

No im not a lover of wc either thats why i try not to stock it anymore, but unfortunatly some things are only available wc, a lot of bufos are wc. 
Depending on the size of the faunarium you could have a few these are only the size of fire belly toads to give you an idea


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> wow i like him, i want some of these now! added to the wish list, bloody hell that list is long! :roll2:


Same :lol2:
The again being new to frogs and toads and all things waxey and slimey I bet there's gonna be a load of slime added to my list :roll2:


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, it says 1 FBT per 4 gallons as an average in a lot of places, and the large flat is around 5 gallons.

So I'm guessing just one.

I'll probably end up just getting another snake. I'm so confused right now. It's like I want an amphibian, but I am scared because my sals died and I feel I won't be doing good for them. :/


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

LiamAndKec said:


> Well, it says 1 FBT per 4 gallons as an average in a lot of places, and the large flat is around 5 gallons.
> 
> So I'm guessing just one.
> 
> I'll probably end up just getting another snake. I'm so confused right now. It's like I want an amphibian, but I am scared because my sals died and I feel I won't be doing good for them. :/


FBTs are tough and adaptable, and do well in all kinds of set-ups, so long as they can't dry out. IMO two would be fine in this, as they are also quite sociable, so far as frogs go. Bear in mind that the actual water in most set-ups is usually fairly shallow, so the sizes can be misleading. I personally don't like flats (or RUBs) much, because I don't think they are great for viewing, but the animals seem quite content. Yes, your sals died; it happens. But if you do the research, and do the best you can, chances are your FBTs will be fine.:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

LiamAndKec said:


> Well, it says 1 FBT per 4 gallons as an average in a lot of places, and the large flat is around 5 gallons.
> 
> So I'm guessing just one.
> 
> I'll probably end up just getting another snake. I'm so confused right now. It's like I want an amphibian, but I am scared because my sals died and I feel I won't be doing good for them. :/


Dont be put off by losing your sals they are harder to keep than most bufos, especially through the summer months trying to keep them cool, this is why i rarely stock them my frogrooms are just to warm.
Go for a couple of fire bellies these are pretty bullet proof, allthough got to agree with Ron not a great lover of faunariums or rubs myself. Get yourself an old fishtank get some fire bellies you wont be sorry and theres plenty of cb around as well, sorted :2thumb:


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Trust me - I'd love to get a glass tank... but I can't. My mum says there is no point getting anything too big right now because my room is getting done up soon. :/

Fire belly toads are nice, but I prefer yellow bellies. Do they have relatively similar care? Yellow bellies have to be kept cooler, right?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

LiamAndKec said:


> Trust me - I'd love to get a glass tank... but I can't. My mum says there is no point getting anything too big right now because my room is getting done up soon. :/
> 
> Fire belly toads are nice, but I prefer yellow bellies. Do they have relatively similar care? Yellow bellies have to be kept cooler, right?


Right. They actually do quite well outside in the summer, and if you want to breed them, it's worth thinking about hibernating them. Given the relatively high house temps we normally have now, orientals are easier, to be honest.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm, I guess it would be nice to have a few firebellies kicking around. They're quite cheap, too, which is a bonus I guess.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you sure 2 could fit in something 46 x 30 x 17 cm (LxWxH)?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes.:lol2: Like all small vivs, you'll have to keep an eye on hygiene, but you would anyway.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet. What about finding poo in the soil? If they're the same colour. lol.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't use soil as FBT are messy beggars. Make the land area out of rocks and use some aquatic plants in the water area. I would go for a water area of about 2/3 of the viv. If you really want live plants keep them in their pots and cover the soil with pebbles. It will be easier to clean out this way.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You can use bog wood for the land area as well.


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

i got one of the exo's flat Faunariums aswell but mines - 40(L) x 24(W) x16 (H) - you lot reken this could house 1 or 2 FBT aswell???


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, one or two.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

I have recently been looking into asian painted bullfrogs a lot more. Would they be suitable for one? (just one)


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

LiamAndKec said:


> I have recently been looking into asian painted bullfrogs a lot more. Would they be suitable for one? (just one)


To be honest, I would stick to an aquatic/semi-aquatic species as faunariums aren't too good at holding humidity necessary for terrestrial/fossorial amphibians to be healthy and happy.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess so, but I saw a pic on here of a damp flannel being put over part of the enclosuer to keep it nice and humid (or something like that) so I was just wondering.

Thank you for your advice!


----------

